# Eure Meinung und Erfahrung zur Beta von The Secret World



## bentrop (23. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich wollt mal schaun wie die Reaktionen zu " The Secret World " bisher waren.
Ich habe am letzten Wochenende die 2te Phase der Beta mit ausprobieren können und war echt begeistert.
Lange war davon überzeugt das keiner an World of Warcraft ran kommt, weil meiner Meinung nach einfach überall das gewisse etwas fehlt
Irgendwas gabs immer.. Die Welt selbst, das Design, die Grafik, die Story, das Gameplay, Quest, die Atmosphäre inbegriffen NPC, Städte usw.

In The Secret World..
..finde ich es sehr erfrischend mal in einer für MMO´s neuen Welt zu spielen, wobei Magie und übersinnliches ja trotzdem der Mittelpunkt des Game ist.
Die Charaktererstellung is bisschen mager ausgefallen aber das wird sich sicherlich noch bis zum Release stark ändern.
Der Start is ganz nett gemacht mit dem kleinen Filmchen.
Von der Story her finde ich es sehr gut gemacht, da so Zwischensequenz Einem das ganze viel näher bringt und die NPC doch ein wenig Leben ein hauen.
Wie schon eben erwähnt kommt durch die Story die NPC hier sehr stimmig und "echt" vor.
Dadurch kommt die ganze Atmosphäre stark rüber überall gibts was neues und interessantes zu finden und macht es sehr abwechslungsreich was auch das Questen ausmacht.
Zu Anfang war mir das Gameplay etwas zu steif, was aber nach und nach nicht mehr bemerkbar war weil alles andere echt davon ablenkt.
Zur Welt-umsetzung brauch ich denk ich mal nicht viel sagen es ist schließlich unsere  sehr gut gelungen.

Ja zur Grafik selbst bei minimalen Einstellungen (nicht anders spielbar für meine  Freundin gewesen xD )  sehr gute Grafik , in Full HD und Max Settings aber kein Vergleich mehr = super und Details!!

Von bekommt das spiel die Wertung  8 von 10  ( 9 wenn zum Release auch die Charaktererstellung erweitert wird)

Liebe Grüße und viel Spass mit dem Game wer sichs auch holt 

Bentrop


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (24. Mai 2012)

ja das spiel scheint recht interessant zu werden, kann dir in vielen punkten zustimmen 

das mit der char-erstellung ist ja nicht final u es kommt wohl mehr dazu zum release....

das ganz setting schein mal was recht neues zu sein/werden....

also bin auch gespannt was man da noch so alles erleben kann


----------



## Grimmi (31. Mai 2012)

Da eine Menge Leute von meiner ehemaligen Gilde dahin wechseln hab ich mir das Spiel 
sogar schon vorbestellt und die zwei Beta-Wochenenden gespielt. 

Das was ich sehen konnte war schonmal sehr nett. Das Real-World Setting ist echt eine Wohltat.

Vor allem die Filme und die Komplett-Vertonung als Quest-Einstieg ist super, ich frage mich allerdings 
wie weit Funcom das bei allen Gebieten durchziehen kann. 

Auf dem Niveau Content erzeugen dauert... ich seh jetzt schon die Heulthreads, wenn die schnellsten 
Leute nach zwei Wochen durch alles durch sind. 

Was ich echt gut fand, war der Questaufbau... man kann zwar das Rad nicht neu erfinden, aber die 
"Töte X" und "Holy Y"-Quests die ich gemacht habe, waren echt athmosphärisch und daher überhaupt
nicht so stupide wie ich das von gewissen anderen Spielen kenne. 

Zu Beginn hab ich noch geflucht, weil ich durch die super-bequemen Hinweise in anderen Games ziemlich
verwöhnt war, was Quest-Ziele angeht. 
Zum Beispiel als ich in Kingsmouth ne Kamera abmontieren sollte und nicht dran kam, obwohl ich direkt davor 
oder besser, darunter stand... dann war ich aber begeistert als ich festgestellt habe, dass man von hinten
über ne Feuerleiter aufs Dach muss... und dass man das selbst rausfinden muss... nix Richtungspfeil und
Kartenmarkierung. 

Bin jedenfalls gespannt... und bis Juli brauch ich nen neuen Rechner


----------



## Robonator (31. Mai 2012)

Naja ich durfte es mal n bischen anzocken und irgendwie finde ich das Game stinklangweilig. Bin aber auch mehr ein Freund von Dynamischen kämpfen wie z.B. Tera.  TSW ist mir da zu langsam


----------

